# E-petition for HRT charges



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi everyone

I posted this on the POF/Early Menopause forum but thought here would be a good place too.

When I was told to go on HRT I was appalled to learn that I would have to pay for my prescription and horrified when the pharmicist told me I had to pay double as it was the cyclical type I was given.

I have therefore created an e-petition on the Number 10 website to call for the Prime Minister to abolish the double charge which hopefully is one step towards more women taking up the treatment and alleviating their symptoms. The next step would be to abolish it altogether but I doubt that will ever happen in England.

Please have a read and sign up if you are in agreement. If you feel you can ask your family and friends too I would be grateful.

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/doubleHRTcharge/

Thanks
Yxx


----------

